# NSFW DS homebrew



## hova1 (Jan 26, 2008)

you maybe remember this image from a DS eroge game. well, now a demo of it is around
http://www.dsfanboy.com/2008/01/25/hentai-...s-as-real-demo/


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 26, 2008)

That looks like one of those really perverted games where you have to molest a girl in her sleep without waking her up.


----------



## scubersteve (Jan 26, 2008)

really perverted?
or really kinky? =D


----------



## dakeyras (Jan 26, 2008)

How does someone get off on this? I mean, I just don't get it. If you'd get off on doing that in reallife, I'd get it somehow. But undressing pixelated girls doesn't do it for me. Maybe I'm just a-sexual.


----------



## matriculated (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> That looks like one of those really perverted games where you have to molest a girl in her sleep without waking her up.



_Underaged_ girl. I don't really care about porn so much but a game where you play a babysitter molesting the girl you're supposed to be taking care of is plain disgusting.


----------



## scubersteve (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(matriculated @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> _Underaged_ girl. I don't really care about porn so much but a game where you play a babysitter molesting the girl you're supposed to be taking care of is plain disgusting.



O.O
She told me she was 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But really, this is an underaged girl, who you're babysitting, then you decide to molest her?
I think a better story/follow up should be made.


----------



## matriculated (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(scubersteve @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> But really, this is an underaged girl, who you're babysitting, then you decide to molest her?
> I think a better story/follow up should be made.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 27, 2008)

Why is this in the Testing Area and not User Submitted News, or even DS Homebrew News? XD


----------



## azotyp (Jan 27, 2008)

This is stupid game you can only move a leg from left to right and touch some stupid panties, the end.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 27, 2008)

Stupid panties are the best kind of panties.


----------

